# practice glock 26



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can get a fake equivalant of a G26 for practice? I have a G26 for CCW and want a safe equivalant so that I can practice drawing from a concealed position. Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

search for "blue training gun" and you'll get a whole page of on line stores that sell them.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Fill it with snap caps and quadruple check it to make sure it is safe. Unless other people than yourself will be training with it....then get a fake.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's another option to consider:

https://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=27626/Product/TRAINING_BARRELS


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Here's another option to consider:
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=27626/Product/TRAINING_BARRELS


That's cool! I have never seen those before.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Here's another option to consider:
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=27626/Product/TRAINING_BARRELS


This is what I was going to suggest...


----------

